# XP-Admin Konto entsperren!



## Fanthom (19. September 2004)

Hallo erstmal,

Ich bin gern bereit selbst was zu suchen, aber meine Recherchen waren so gleich bei null, da frag ich mal hier in diesem Forum nach.

Also, es geht um folgendes, ich hab nen Rechner mit 1 Admin Konto, und 4 normalen Benutzerkonten.
Ich war nun vorgestern nicht in meinem Laden, und irgendwer wollte sich als Admin anmelden, ging anscheinend nicht, denn als ich gestern meinen Rechner sah, gab es bei der Anmeldung nur noch die 4 eingeschränkten Benutzer!

In der Verwaltung sah ich, das das Adminkonto gesperrt ist, und da es keinen weiteren Admin auf meinem System gibt, konnte der Versuch als normaler Benutzer das Admin Konto wieder freizuschalten nur fehlschlagen.

Ich habe diese Frage nun schon seit gestern in einigen Foren publiziert, jedoch weiss wohl niemand einen Rat, kann ich mit einer Neuinstallation/Reparatur-Installation evnt. wieder einen Admin einrichten der dann Zugriff auf den anderen Admin hat?
Windows Verschlüsslung ist jedenfalls nicht aktiv, oder ist da ein Datenverlust vorprogrammiert?

Ich bin e cht am verzweifeln, da ich seit 2 Tagen nicht mehr an meine Projekte rankomme, könnt Ihr mir vielleicht helfen?

Übrigens, mittels "Ausführen als" Admin geht nicht, Windows verweigert den Zugriff wegen der Sperrung des Kontos. Mein System ist XP Pro SP2.

Vielen Dank schonmal an die die Helfen können,
Fanthom


----------



## Andreas Späth (19. September 2004)

Ist das gesperrte Konto der von XP Standartmäsig angelegte user Admin oder ein user mit Adminrechten?

Wenn es nicht der Standartuser Admin ist kannst du versuchen dich mit dem einzuloggen und deinen Admin wieder freizuschalten.
Einfach im Anmeldebildschirm Strg+Alt+Entf zweimal drücken, dann Admin eintippen, normalerweise hat er ja kein Passwort wenn man für ihn keins eingestellt hat.


----------



## Fanthom (19. September 2004)

Das ist es vielleicht, das hab ich noch nicht versucht, dafür jeden anderen Bockmist

Das Konto ist das Standart Admin Konto, leider kein umgemodelter User, ich hab versucht in den Abgesicherten zu kommen, aber auch das klappt nicht, kann so oft F8 drücken wie ich will, es gibt kein Wahlmenü nach dem Start.

Ich hab den Rechner von CD gestartet, und hab dann auf " R" für eine Reparatur gedrückt, dann kam die WHKonsole und dort durfte ich mich auch als Admin mit normalem Passwort anmelden. Nun könnte ich ja einfach alle Dateien in mein Profil kopieren die ich benötige, aber damit kann ich dann immer noch keine Progs installieren.

Also, habt Ihr weiterführende Ideen? Kann nicht jemand mal schnell nen Admin-Entspeer-Crack schreiben bitte...¿!

Naja, muss ja nicht sein, aber vielleicht gehts ja wirklich durch ne Schwachstelle im System, das ich vollen Zugriff habe, mir fällt da nur keine ein, weil das ist nun doch nicht so ganz mein Themengebiet*g*

Also ich drück die Daumen...


----------



## RealPax (23. September 2004)

hallo erst mal,

mich würde interessieren wie du es geschafft hast, den Administrator auf der Startseite sichtbar zu machen?

Ich darf mal aus XP zitieren:
Das Administratorkonto ist nur auf der Willkommmenseite sichtbar, wenn keine anderen Benutzerkonten vorhanden sind (mit Ausnahme des Gastkontos), oder wenn der computer im abgesicherten Modus gestartet wird.

Oder wie darf ich fogende Aussage deuten: 
"...gab es bei der Anmeldung nur noch die 4 eingeschränkten Benutzer!"

Somit solltest du es evtl. doch nochmal mit Strg-Alt-Entf und dem Benutzernamen Administrator versuchen.

Gruss

RealPax


----------



## Werrok (29. Juni 2008)

Du solltest keine Usb gestützte Tastatur benutzen. Die Ms Tastatur mit dem runden stecker der direkt ans Mainboard geht. 
Benutz die Standart Tastatur, F8 dann sollte das gehen. Einfach Pc einschalten und Dauerfeuer auf F8 :suspekt: .

(Usb Treiber und anderes Zubehör wird nicht sofort bei Pc Start aktiv. Geht mit meiner Usb Tastatur auch nicht  .)

Den Admin anklicken, pw eingeben sofern du eins drin hast dann sollte das funktionieren.


----------



## Monte Djego (2. Juli 2008)

RealPax hat gesagt.:


> hallo erst mal,
> 
> mich würde interessieren wie du es geschafft hast, den Administrator auf der Startseite sichtbar zu machen?
> 
> ...



Wie währe es beim Hochfahren mal die Taste F8 zu drücken ? *gg
Abgesicherter Modus bringt so einiges zum Vorschein *schmunzel


----------

